# REPORT: Negotiate 3/18/04 CLT area



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

posted on 19-Mar-2004 9:54:38 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Howdy fish wranglers!!! I had the grand pleasure of hitting the reefs yesterday with Carp(Darren) and Den in search of Mr. Blackfish...The conditions were optimal as the winds were light, the sea's slight, and the current weak. After an attempt or 2 to get Den's handsome Proline(4sale by-the-way), into position, we were anchored up and ready to give the fish the business. The SSW wind seemed to be working opposite the very slight current, and we only saw a couple of boats searching the area of beautiful spring green water(45*).....Den's 1st drop over the side produced immediate results as he hooked up with a 16" Tog to quickly kick the skunk off the boat. Carp had not previously fished for Mr. Tog, but his smile beamed on his 2nd drop when his baitcasting rig doubled over, and the battle was on. Moments later he was no longer a virgin to the ways of the sinister Blackfish, as his 16" fish lay glistening in the bright morning sun. Well, as anyone who has fished for Tog's knows, position is key, and we somehow had moved off of the piece of wreck we were working. After some time of finding a new piece and trying to get in position, we were anchored again and I managed to fool a 15" fish into the boat. We had some nibbles on our Fiddler and clam offerings, and then again we were dislodged from our Tog hole, only this time, we were short an anchor as the screw pin failed....... AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!! We tried in vain for awhile to use the one remaining anchor for yet another repositioning, but it was not to be. We decided to go investigate the leg's of the CLT and actually were able to position very nicely to try this tactic. No victory for us here even though we did have a few bait stealers entertain us. All the while we were stroking the tower's legs, the fishfinder was just going off. There were marks from the surface down to around 12ft. and then LARGER marks beneath the clouds of somethings that extended down to the 18ft. range. Since the Tog thing wasn't materializing for us, we decided to put out some spoons and inline's and troll around the tower briefly. Our hopes were that maybe there were some Boston Mac's around, although at this point we just wanted to pull on something. We circled a couple of times observing that the clouds of whatever they were concentrated themselves on the SW corner of the tower.... With the temp. dropping and the sky darkening we trolled W a bit stowing things and getting ready for the 12 mile glide into Rudee. There were some impressive marks all the way to the inlet, but especially just outside and in the inlet. The water temp. was up to 49.6* inside, and with all of that bait in there, maybe the Speck's and Red's will start chewing in the shallows after another sunny day or 2. Despite having lost an anchor and being denied the chance to really get after the Tog's, the day was surely a success. I had a great time and my appetite for the little rock dweller's is only growing. It's personal now fish!! BIG Thanks to Capt. Den as always for affording these oppurtunities to me, and CONGRATS to Carp for scoring his 1st ever TOG!!! I'm sure he's hooked........... Fish On 


Laughing so hard, the devil gets scared.... 

Zigh 
><((((*>


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Wreck #'s*

There is some great wreck info and imaging over at the Jim Baugh Outdoor's website. Not only did JB deploy the subway cars and other materials to begin the reef's, he also gives exact coordinates and some side-scan radar images of the wreck's once in place. My 2 trips thus far have found the info to be extremely useful for finding fish. I would highly suggest that anyone going out to the CLT and surrounding area(s) would refference this site before their journey. Good stuff!!
Here's a link>>>
http://www.jimbaughoutdoors.com/
Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Great report Zigh and I love your writing style. Love to fish for those tog and you're right - position is everything when wreck fishing. Tough luck about the anchor. Got to make sure there's a wire through the shackle pin next time. That's what that little hole is for. 

Catman.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Thanx*

THANKS for the nice words!!! AND, for the clever suggestion regarding the pin; previously my buddy had used a zip-tie...... Obviously, they aren't real sturdy 

Zigh
><((((*>


----------

